

BBC deprecates RealMedia streams after 14 years of use - halo
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/radiolabs/2010/03/realmedia_follow_up.shtml

======
seldo
This must surely be the final nail in RealPlayer's coffin. The BBC is the only
service I can think of that's provided RealPlayer streams since about 2005.

Does anybody know of any other big hold-outs?

~~~
3dFlatLander
Most universities that publish lectures online will have at least one (but
sometimes all) of their courses in realplayer format. They also love quicktime
for some equally unknown reason.

------
oogali
14 years of buffering...

------
vdm
Great. Now if only Ireland's RTE could follow suit. They actually show ads in
Flash video, which any browser can show, and then switch to Real for the
actual content.

------
lurkinggrue
Yay!!! Real needs to go away.

